# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  الوان العقل ... فما هو لون عقلك ؟

## ايمــــــــــي

*وضع العالم ( ادورد ديبونو ) ست قبعات ملونه يرتديها الناس كل حسب تفكيره و سأذكرها مع ذكر ابرز صفاتها : 


.... ** التفكير المحايد ــــ يرتدي القبعة البيضاء ** ...

ــ يجيب إجابات مباشرة و محددة على الأسئلة . 

ــ ينصت جيدا , متجرد من العواطف . 

ــ يهتم بالوقائع و الأرقام و الإحصاءات . 

ــ يمثل دور الكمبيوتر في إعطاء المعلومات أو تلقيها . 



** التفكير السلبي ــــ يرتدي القبعة السوداء** 

ــ التشاؤم و عدم التفاؤل باحتمالات النجاح 

ــ دائم ينتقد الأداء . 

ــ يركز على العوائق و التجارب الفاشلة و يكون أسيرها . 

ــ يستعمل المنطق الصحيح و أحيانا الغير صحيح في انتقاداته . 



** التفكير الإيجابي ــــ يرتدي القبعة الصفراء **

ــ متفائل و إيجابي و مستعد للتجريب . 

ــ يركز على احتمالات النجاح و يقلل احتمالات الفشل . 

ــ لا يستعمل المشاعر و الانفعالات بوضوح بل يستعمل المنطق بصوره إيجابية . 

ــ يهتم بالفرص المتاحة و يحرص على استغلالها . 



** التفكير العاطفي ــــ يرتدي القبعة الحمراء **



ــ دائما يظهر أحاسيسه و انفعالاته بسبب و بدون سبب . 

ــ يهتم بالمشاعر حتى لو لم تدعم بالحقائق و المعلومات . 

ــ يميل للجانب الإنساني أو العاطفي و آرائه و تفكيره تكون على أساس عاطفي وليس منطقي . 

ــ قد لا يدري من يرتدي القبعة الحمراء انه يرتديها , لطغيان ميله العاطفي . 



*
*** التفكير المنظم ــــ يرتدي القبعة الزرقاء***

*ــ يبرمج و يرتب خطواته بشكل دقيق . 

ــ يتميز بالمسئولية و الإدارة في أغلب الأمور 

ــ يتقبل جميع الآراء و يحللها ثم يقتنع بها . 

ــ يستطيع أن يرى قبعات الآخرين ويحترمهم و يميزهم . 



** التفكير الإبداعي ــــ يرتدي القبعة الخضراء ** 

ــ يحرص على كل جديد من أفكار و تجارب و مفاهيم . 

ــ مستعد للتحمل المخاطر و النتائج المترتبة . 

ــ دائما يسعى للتطوير و العمل على التغيير . 

ــ يستعمل و سائل و عبارات إبداعيه مثل ( ماذا لو , هل , كيف , ربما ) 

ــ يعطي من الوقت و الجهد للبحث عن الأفكار و البدائل الجديدة . 



ذكرت هذه الصفات لجميع القبعات مع العلم أن بعض الناس بإمكانهم ارتداء أكثر من قبعة في يوم واحد حسب المواقف التي يتعرضون لها .

فما هو لون عقلك؟

تحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## بحر الشوق

*** التفكير المنظم ــــ يرتدي القبعة الزرقاء**

**ــ يبرمج و يرتب خطواته بشكل دقيق . 

ــ يتميز بالمسئولية و الإدارة في أغلب الأمور 

ــ يتقبل جميع الآراء و يحللها ثم يقتنع بها . 

ــ يستطيع أن يرى قبعات الآخرين ويحترمهم و يميزهم .* 

 
*نشكر ك اخيه كل الشكر*
*على الموضوع الجميل*
*والى المزيد..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

** التفكير المنظم ــــ يرتدي القبعة الزرقاء**

*ــ يبرمج و يرتب خطواته بشكل دقيق . 

ــ يتميز بالمسئولية و الإدارة في أغلب الأمور 

ــ يتقبل جميع الآراء و يحللها ثم يقتنع بها . 

ــ يستطيع أن يرى قبعات الآخرين ويحترمهم و يميزهم . 

*
*مشكور اخوي ع هالموضوع الرائع 
*

----------


## شجون آل البيت

** التفكير المنظم ــــ يرتدي القبعة الزرقاء**

ــ يبرمج و يرتب خطواته بشكل دقيق . 

ــ يتميز بالمسئولية و الإدارة في أغلب الأمور 

ــ يتقبل جميع الآراء و يحللها ثم يقتنع بها . 

ــ يستطيع أن يرى قبعات الآخرين ويحترمهم و يميزهم . 


مشكوووة أختي إيمي على الموضوع الحلو 

تسلم يدك 

ولا ننحرم ممن مشاركاتك 

والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك خيتو*

*ايمي*

*على المشاركة الرائعه* 

*الله يعطيك العافية*

*تحياتي لك*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## نبيل

*الفكرة حلوه* 
*ماذا بالنسبة للون البني*
*انا افضله دائما*
*اختي*
*امي*
*تحياتي لك* 
*ونا بانتظار الجواب*
*اخاك*
*نبيل*

----------


## بنت العواميه

** التفكير الإيجابي ــــ يرتدي القبعة الصفراء **
ــ متفائل و إيجابي و مستعد للتجريب . 
ــ يركز على احتمالات النجاح و يقلل احتمالات الفشل . 
ــ لا يستعمل المشاعر و الانفعالات بوضوح بل يستعمل المنطق بصوره إيجابية . 
ــ يهتم بالفرص المتاحة و يحرص على استغلالها . 



*لكن الأخيره مو فيني * 
*مشكووووووره ويعطيكي الله العافيه...*


*تحياتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

** التفكير المنظم ــــ يرتدي القبعة الزرقاء**

*ــ يبرمج و يرتب خطواته بشكل دقيق . 

ــ يتميز بالمسئولية و الإدارة في أغلب الأمور 

ــ يتقبل جميع الآراء و يحللها ثم يقتنع بها . 

ــ يستطيع أن يرى قبعات الآخرين ويحترمهم و يميزهم .* 


*تسلمين اختي ع الموضوع الجميل*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بأنتظار جديدكِ روما*
*تحياتي..*
*الضحكة البيرئه*

----------


## أنغام الأمل

*** التفكير الإبداعي ــــ يرتدي القبعة الخضراء ** 

ــ يحرص على كل جديد من أفكار و تجارب و مفاهيم . 

ــ مستعد للتحمل المخاطر و النتائج المترتبة . 

ــ دائما يسعى للتطوير و العمل على التغيير . 

ــ يستعمل و سائل و عبارات إبداعيه مثل ( ماذا لو , هل , كيف , ربما ) 

ــ يعطي من الوقت و الجهد للبحث عن الأفكار و البدائل الجديدة .* 
 

^^

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح اعجبني ,, سلمت يداينك 

موفقه*

----------


## Mr.HaSHim

بعد ما قرأت الموضوع ،، فكرت في المقولة ( خير الامور اوسطها ) ،، يسلموووووا عالموضوع !!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح قديم 
لكنه رائع جدا

----------

